# Διάφορα > Yγεία / Tραυματισμοί / Αποθεραπεία >  εχω πυρετο,τι να κανω?

## exkaliber

ε,χειμωνας ερχεται,ενα τετοιο θεμα θα φανει χρησιμο
εδω ας γραψει ο καθενας οτι ξερει για το θεμα και στο τελος κανουμε μια σουμα

Αρχικα,πυρετος ειναι οταν ανεβαινει η θερμοκρασια του σωματος μας πανω απο 36.7 βαθμους
η θερμοκρασια ανεβαινει για να εμποδισει την δραση του παθογονου μικρο-οργανισμου που εχει εισελθει στον οργανισμο

οταν εχουμε πυρετο η αμυνα του οργανισμου μας ειναι εξασθενημενη,αρα ειμασται πιο ευαλωτοι
γι αυτο ντυνομασται ζεστα και σκεπαζομασται,οχι γιατι ετσι θα γινουμε καλα αλλα για να μν γινουμε χειροτερα

με τον πυρετο ερχται συνηθως και ο πονολαιμος,γι αυτο πινουμε ζεστα και τρωμε σουπες

την σουπα την δινουνε σε αρρωστο γιατι ειναι ευκολο να την καταναλωσει ο ασθενης,μιας και δεν θελει μασημα,δεν εχει κατι ιδιαιτερο σαν τροφη
οσο για τα ζεστα ροφηματα,μια κυρια που δουλευε στα coffee way μου ειχε πει καποτε πως οτι και να παρεις ζεστο θα σου κανει καλο γτ θα μαλακωσει το λαιμο σου
το χαμομηλι απο οσο ξερω εχει αντι πυρετικη δραση
ενα πολυ καλο ροφημα για πονολαιμο ειναι αφεψημα γλυκανισου με λιγο αλατι και μερικες σταγονες λεμονι ή πορτοκαλι,πραγματικα κανει θαυματα στο πονολαιμο
τις καραμελες τυπου halls τις αποφευγω

για την βιταμινη C λενε οτι θεραπευει απο ιωσεις,απο οσο ξερω αυτο ειναι μυθος,και αυτο που κανει η c ειναι να ενισχυει το ανοσοποιητικο
και βοηθαει εμεσα
δοκιμασα να παρω μεγα δοσεις τωρα που ειχα πυρετο,5γρ την μερα Μ.Ο. το αποτελεσμα ηταν μου επεσε ο πυρετος σε 9 μερες αντι για 14 που κρατα συνηθως


για πυσιπονα τωρα το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι το depon παει με αδειο στομαχι και η ασπιρινη με γεματο,επισης οτι το αναβραζων δισκιο δρα γρηγοροτερα απο το χαπι.
δεν παιρνω παυσιπονα,δεν εχω προσωπικη πειρα.


ενα τελευταιο θεμα,που φανταζομαι θα αποσχολει κι αλλους
παμε προπονηση οταν εχουμε πυρετο?
εγω πηγαινα αυτες τις μερες οταν δεν ημουν πολυ ασχημα,αλλα ημουν με χαρτομαντηλα στην τσεπη
λογικα καλυτερα να κατσεις να ξεκουραστεις,αναρωτιεμαι ομως αν οι ενδοργινες που εκλυονται κατα την ασκηση βοηθουν το σωμα..



αυτα

----------


## TheWorst

Μια φορα περσι ειχα 38,5 πυρετο και πηγα  :01. Mr. Green:  Καλη προπονηση εβγαλα , ενιωθα καλα κατα τη προπονηση , αλλα μετα ενιωθα ακομα πιο χαλια και αφου ντοπαριστηκα με τα ολα τα χαπια που σου δινουν οταν εχεις πυρετο κατεβηκε  :01. Razz:  Και μετα λεμε οτι ειμαστε νατουραλ  :02. Welcome:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Hercules

> Μια φορα περσι ειχα 38,5 πυρετο και πηγα  Καλη προπονηση εβγαλα , ενιωθα καλα κατα τη προπονηση , αλλα μετα ενιωθα ακομα πιο χαλια και αφου ντοπαριστηκα με τα ολα τα χαπια που σου δινουν οταν εχεις πυρετο κατεβηκε  Και μετα λεμε οτι ειμαστε νατουραλ


συμφωνω,ειχα παει και εγω για προπονηση με λιγο πονολαιμο κ 37 πυρετο και ενω η προπονηση πηγε πολυ καλα,την επομενη μερα ημουν χαλια των χαλιων..καλυτερα να ξεκουραζομαστε οταν εχουμε τετοια θεματα

----------


## Galthazar

> ε,χειμωνας ερχεται,ενα τετοιο θεμα θα φανει χρησιμο
> εδω ας γραψει ο καθενας οτι ξερει για το θεμα και στο τελος κανουμε μια σουμα
> 
> Αρχικα,πυρετος ειναι οταν ανεβαινει η θερμοκρασια του σωματος μας πανω απο 36.7 βαθμους
> η θερμοκρασια ανεβαινει για να εμποδισει την δραση του παθογονου μικρο-οργανισμου που εχει εισελθει στον οργανισμο
> 
> οταν εχουμε πυρετο η αμυνα του οργανισμου μας ειναι εξασθενημενη,αρα ειμασται πιο ευαλωτοι
> γι αυτο ντυνομασται ζεστα και σκεπαζομασται,οχι γιατι ετσι θα γινουμε καλα αλλα για να μν γινουμε χειροτερα
> 
> ...


η σουπα και τα ζεστα βοηθανε γιατι περιερχουν ηλεκτρολυτες. Εννοειται οτι οτιδηποτε ζεστο βοηθαει ΑΝ εχεις πονολαιμο οπως επισης και το μελι
και επειδη δουλευε εκει που λες εχει εξειδικευση? και το ουισκι ζεστο ειναι αλλα δεν νομιζω να το πινουν οι αρρωστοι
Λες οτι αυτο με την βιταμινη C ειναι μυθος αλλα μετα ακριβως λες οτι τονωνει το ανοσοποιητικο συστημα! Πως νομιζεις οτι γινεσαι καλα οταν εχεις ιωση? μεσω του ανοσοποιητικου φυσικα!
9 και 14 μερες πυρετος ειναι παρα πολλες...
το ντεπον ποτε με αδειο στομαχι!!
Και ποτε προπονηση κρυωμενος!!Εκτος του οτι θα γινεις χειροτερα τι σου εφταιξαν οι υπολοιποι που ειναι κοντα σου να κολλησουν?

αυτα  :08. Toast:

----------


## ginus

η βιταμινη c ειναι τροπος προληψης οχι καταστολης...πολλα υγρα σε τετοιες φασεις και να προσπαθειτε με το ζορι να φατε κατι...και οσο γελοιο και χαζο να ακουγεται...αν ερχεται σ-κ...παρτε απο την παρασκευη κανα αντιπυρετικο και κατι για τον εμετο και ας ειστε καπου στα 10τα...γτ μετα τρεχα γυρευε αν σε πιασει βραδυ σαββατου..

----------


## tolis93

η βιταμινη c βοηθαει στη παραγωγη κολλαγονου το οποιο βοηθαει με τη σειρα του στο να αναρωσουμε ταχυτερα.εχει επισης υπωθει απο πολλους αθλητες πως ενα απλο κρυολογιμα με τη προπονηση φευγει ταχυτερα.αυτο γινεται διοτι ανοιγουν οι ποροι του σωματος με αποτελεσμα να βοηθαμε το σωμα να αποβαλει τους μικροοργανισμους που του προξενουν προβλημα.εχουν γινει διαφορες μελετες πανω σε αυτο το θεμα χωρις ομως να υπαρχουν 100% αποτελεσματα.οντως ομως οι αθλητες αναρρωσαν σχετικα ταχυτερα(10 με 12 ωρες βεβαια) αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση ο ασθενης(ενος απλου κρυολογηματος ξανα λεω) δεν χειροτερευει με τη προπονηση,σε περιπτωση υψιλου πυρετου πρεπει να αποφευγεται η γυμναστικη διοτι η καρδια κουραζεται πολυ ταχυτερα και σε καμια περιπτωση αυτο δε μας συμφερει

----------


## SOSTARAS

εχω ενα θεμα με τα φαρμακα μπορω να υποφερω μερεσ αλλα αντιβιωσεισ και τετοια φαρμακα δεν παιρνω ουτε ντεπον ουτε τιποτα !!!τι κανω οταν εχω πυρετο καθε 1-2 ωρεσ καυτο μπανιο και μετα κουβερτεσ και στο κρεβατι με μια θερμοφορα(με καυτο νερο) στο μαξιλαρι για να ιδρωσω μολισ ιδρωσω ξανα μπανιο ξανα τα ιδια ....επισησ την θερμοφορα την χρησημοποιω οταν εχω πονοκεφαλο ξαπλωνω την βαζω στο αυχενα με καυτο νερο και με ανακουφιζει αν δεν με περασει το κεφαλι μετα λεω .....ΜΑΜΑ ΞΕΜΑΤΙΑΞΕ ΜΕ :01. Wink:

----------


## tyler_durden

πυρετος θεωρειται οποιαδηποτε θερμοκρασια μεγαλυτερη των 37,5...
οι διακυμανσεις της θερμοκρασιας του σωματαος μεχρι αυτην τη θερμοκρασια(37,5),ειναι στα πλαισια της θερμορυθμισης του οργανισμου.

----------


## BODYMPAL

εγω ξερω πως οταν έχουμε πυρετό αυξάνεται ο μεταβολισμός μας :02. Shock: !!!! :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Galthazar

εγω ξερω οτι οταν εχουμε πυρετο κανουμε χλιαρο μπανιο για να πεσει λιγο ο πυρετος οχι καυτο..

Αλλο να εισαι στην αρχη ενος ψιλοκρυολογηματος και αλλο να εισαι κανονικα αρρωστος. Στη δευτερη περιπτωση πιστευω και να θες να κανεις γυμναστικη δεν θα μπορεσεις γιατι ο οργανισμος ειναι εξασθενημενος και γιατι θα εχει να επιτελεσει αλλες διεργασιες εκεινη την στιγμη και οχι πως θα κανει 1 max. στα deadlfts...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> η βιταμινη c ειναι τροπος προληψης οχι καταστολης...πολλα υγρα σε τετοιες φασεις και να προσπαθειτε με το ζορι να φατε κατι...και οσο γελοιο και χαζο να ακουγεται...αν ερχεται σ-κ...παρτε απο την παρασκευη κανα αντιπυρετικο και κατι για τον εμετο και ας ειστε καπου στα 10τα...γτ μετα τρεχα γυρευε αν σε πιασει βραδυ σαββατου..


δεν ειναι τροπος *προληψης* η βιτ C....αν εχεις μολυνθει με καποιον ιο για παραδειγμα οση και βιτ C να παιρνεις απο πριν,θα εκδηλωσεις τα συμπτωματα no matter what...απλα η συγκεκριμενη μπορει να μειωσει τα συμπτωματα γυρω στο *20%*.




> η βιταμινη c βοηθαει στη παραγωγη κολλαγονου το οποιο βοηθαει με τη σειρα του στο να αναρωσουμε ταχυτερα.εχει επισης υπωθει απο πολλους αθλητες πως ενα απλο κρυολογιμα με τη προπονηση φευγει ταχυτερα.αυτο γινεται διοτι ανοιγουν οι ποροι του σωματος με αποτελεσμα να βοηθαμε το σωμα να αποβαλει τους μικροοργανισμους που του προξενουν προβλημα.εχουν γινει διαφορες μελετες πανω σε αυτο το θεμα χωρις ομως να υπαρχουν 100% αποτελεσματα.οντως ομως οι αθλητες αναρρωσαν σχετικα ταχυτερα(10 με 12 ωρες βεβαια) αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση ο ασθενης(ενος απλου κρυολογηματος ξανα λεω) δεν χειροτερευει με τη προπονηση,σε περιπτωση υψιλου πυρετου πρεπει να αποφευγεται η γυμναστικη διοτι η καρδια κουραζεται πολυ ταχυτερα και σε καμια περιπτωση αυτο δε μας συμφερει


εννοεις το μυθο που ακουγεται κατα καιρους οτι μεσω του ιδρωτα στο γυμναστηριο μπορεις να αποβαλλεις τους μικροοργανισμους?ΛΑΘΟΣ!!!ειναι μυθος και δεν υποστηριζεται απο πουθενα και μεγαλη βλακεια επισης!

αυτο που θα καταφερεις ειναι να εξασθενησεις το ανοσοποιητικο σου παραπανω με αποτελεσμα σε πρωτη φαση να κανεις περισσοτερο καιρο να αναρρωσεις...τωρα αν η εξασθενηση ειναι μεγαλυτερη δεν ξερω ισως εχεις αλλες επιπλοκες...

μιλαω παντα για αρρωστια,οχι ενα απλο κρυολογημα...δλδ λιγο βηχα,πονολαιμο κτλ

----------


## Galthazar

αυτο που καταφερνει απλα ο ιδρωτας ειναι να σκοτωνει τους μικροοργανισμους που υπαρχουν πανω στην επιφανεια του δερματος προτου μπουν στον οργανισμο μεσω του γαλακτικου οξεος και της λυσοζύμης (ένζυμο που διασπά το κυτταρικό τοίχωμα των βακτηρίων) που περιεχονται σε αυτον.

----------


## sadistic

οταν εχεις πυρετο καθεσε σπιτι σου και  αναρωσεις καλα.δεν φταινε ουτε οι γυρο μας, ουτε και ο δυστυχης οργανισμος μας που τραβαει τα πανδυνα την ωρα που ηδη ταλαιπωριετε.

----------


## manos_

προπονηση με βαρη με πυρετο οχι δεν μια δυο φορες το κανα και βλαστημησα και ενοιωσα και ηλιθιος και ειναι ηλιθιο να πας για προπονηση με πυρετο πρεπει να σεβεσαι τον οργανισμο σου

----------


## Galthazar

καταρχην οταν ειμαστε αρρωστοι δεν εχουμε ορεξη να φαμε. πως καταφερνετε και πηγαινετε εσεις με τι δυναμεις δεν μπορω να καταλαβω.

----------


## lila_1

Εγώ πάλι ξέρω ότι όταν έχουμε πυρετό ΚΛΕΙΝΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΕΣΑ και δε μεταφέρουμε τις αποικίες μικροβίων μας σε πάγκους, όργανα, μηχανήματα και αέρα του γυμναστηρίου.
Δε φταίνε σε τίποτα οι υπόλοιποι να κολλήσουν επειδή εσείς θέλετε να κάνετε την Γκ**λα σας, ΜΗ ΤΥΧΟΝ και χαθεί η προπόνηση και χαλάσει το χτισμένο σαν του κατλερ απολλώνιο κορμί σας.

όχι αλλο κάρβουνο.....

----------


## manos_

σωστο και αυτο δεν φταινε σε τιποτα οι αλλοι.Οσο για το φαι εγω τρωω περισοτερο οταν ειμαι αρρωστος.

----------


## Ηλαπ

Εγω μια φορα πηγα να ανεβασω πυρρετο (37 ειχα) αλλα δεν μπορουσα να σηκωσω τα κιλα που σηκωνα και την εκανα απο το γυμν...Εγω μολις καταλαβαινω πως δεν ειμαι καλα παιρνω ενα panadol cold and flu την νυχτα και  την αλλη μερα ειμαι καλα....Τωρα οσο αφορα τον πονολαιμο εγω μια φορα παρα πολυ σε βαθμο που αμα με επιανε δεν μπορουσα να αναπνευσω το μονο που με εκανε καλα ητνα οι καραμελες halls επινα μια οταν αρχιζα να βιχω και ημουν καλα...Εκεινη την εποχη παιζει να κατεβασα σε 5 μερες 5 απο αυτες τις χαρτινες συζκευασιες της halls...

Υ.Σ. Καπου απο πανω διαβασα για ασπιρινες....Απ οτι εμαθα οι ασπιρινες δεν κυκλοφορουν πια γιατι τις ακριβιναν παρα πολυ και πλεον τα φαρμακεια δεν τις φερνουν...  




> σωστο και αυτο δεν φταινε σε τιποτα οι αλλοι.Οσο για το φαι εγω τρωω περισοτερο οταν ειμαι αρρωστος.


Εσεις οταν ειστε αρρωστοι μπορειτε να φατε????Εγω με το ζορι οταν εχω πυρρετο τρωω κανα φρουτο ή πινω καμια σουπα και αυτο ισα ισα για να γλιτωσω την γκρινια των γυρω μου που μου λενε φαε και φαε...




> Εγώ πάλι ξέρω ότι όταν έχουμε πυρετό ΚΛΕΙΝΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΕΣΑ και δε μεταφέρουμε τις αποικίες μικροβίων μας σε πάγκους, όργανα, μηχανήματα και αέρα του γυμναστηρίου.
> Δε φταίνε σε τίποτα οι υπόλοιποι να κολλήσουν επειδή εσείς θέλετε να κάνετε την Γκ**λα σας, ΜΗ ΤΥΧΟΝ και χαθεί η προπόνηση και χαλάσει το χτισμένο σαν του κατλερ απολλώνιο κορμί σας.
> 
> όχι αλλο κάρβουνο.....



+1000000  :03. Clap:

----------


## Lao

Ωραία όλα αυτά και κάθε γνώμη σεβαστή, αλλά... *τι είναι ο πυρετός, γνωρίζουμε;*

Η κουβέντα από εκεί πρέπει να ξεκινάει. Όλα τα άλλα, έπονται.

----------


## ippokratis

> την σουπα την δινουνε σε αρρωστο γιατι ειναι ευκολο να την καταναλωσει ο ασθενης,μιας και δεν θελει μασημα,*δεν εχει κατι ιδιαιτερο σαν τροφη*


αν η σούπα είναι κοτόσουπα με κότα χωριάτικη,καλά βρασμένη να βγει και το μεδούλι απ'τα κόκκαλα,λάδι και λεμόνι,όχι απλά είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερο σαν τροφή,αλλά είναι φάρμακο από τα καλύτερα!

----------


## manos_

oι ανθρωποι δεν τρωνε εγω μετα τα κτηνιατρικα ανηκω στα βοοειδη.

----------


## eri_87

Ωραίες πληροφορίες από το medlook εδώ.. http://www.medlook.net/article.asp?item_id=2855

Η δική μου γνώμη είναι να μην κάνουμε γυμναστική όταν έχουμε πυρετό κ γενικά όταν είμαστε άρρωστοι και αδύναμοι, τόσο για εμάς όσο και τους γύρω μας. Πόσες φορές θα τύχει μέσα στο χρόνο; Τί θα πάθουμε αν χάσουμε 2-3 μέρες προπόνηση; Εγώ κάνω σπίτι, οπότε αν είμαι λίγο κρυωμένη (όπως τώρα) και αντέχω, κάνω, αλλά αν έχω πυρετό όχι. 
Επίσης, τα παυσίπονα-αντιπυρετικά δεν μας κάνουν καλά πιο γρήγορα, απλά κατευνάζουν τα συμπτώματα για να νιώθουμε καλύτερα. 
Σε καμία περίπτωση δε παίρνουμε αντιβίωση από μόνοι μας κάθε τρεις και λίγο και αντίθετα από το όνομά της, η αντιβίωση ΔΕΝ είναι για ιώσεις, αλλά για μολυνση από βακτήρια. 
Τέλος, δε χρειάζεται να πάρουμε αντιπυρετικό πριν τους 38-38,5 βαθμούς Κελσίου.

----------


## TheWorst

Οταν καποιος (παθαγονος) μικροοργανισμος εισβαλλει στον οργανισμο μας οταν το σωμα δε μπορει να τον καταπολεμησει με τα αλλα μεσα (πεχα στομαχιου,λευκα κτλ) αυξανει την θερμοκρασια του σωματος για να σκοτωσει τον μικροοργανισμο,ή τουλαχιστον κατι τετοιο θυμαμαι απο βιολογια Γ γυμνασιου  :01. Razz:

----------


## Lao

> Ωραίες πληροφορίες από το medlook εδώ.. http://www.medlook.net/article.asp?item_id=2855
> 
> Η δική μου γνώμη είναι να μην κάνουμε γυμναστική όταν έχουμε πυρετό κ γενικά όταν είμαστε άρρωστοι και αδύναμοι, τόσο για εμάς όσο και τους γύρω μας. Πόσες φορές θα τύχει μέσα στο χρόνο; Τί θα πάθουμε αν χάσουμε 2-3 μέρες προπόνηση; Εγώ κάνω σπίτι, οπότε αν είμαι λίγο κρυωμένη (όπως τώρα) και αντέχω, κάνω, αλλά αν έχω πυρετό όχι. 
> Επίσης, τα παυσίπονα-αντιπυρετικά δεν μας κάνουν καλά πιο γρήγορα, απλά κατευνάζουν τα συμπτώματα για να νιώθουμε καλύτερα. 
> Σε καμία περίπτωση δε παίρνουμε αντιβίωση από μόνοι μας κάθε τρεις και λίγο και αντίθετα από το όνομά της, η αντιβίωση ΔΕΝ είναι για ιώσεις, αλλά για μολυνση από βακτήρια. 
> Τέλος, δε χρειάζεται να πάρουμε αντιπυρετικό πριν τους 38-38,5 βαθμούς Κελσίου.





> Οταν καποιος (παθαγονος) μικροοργανισμος εισβαλλει στον οργανισμο μας οταν το σωμα δε μπορει να τον καταπολεμησει με τα αλλα μεσα (πεχα στομαχιου,λευκα κτλ) αυξανει την θερμοκρασια του σωματος για να σκοτωσει τον μικροοργανισμο,ή τουλαχιστον κατι τετοιο θυμαμαι απο βιολογια Γ γυμνασιου


Nice, nice  :01. Wink: 

Εν ολίγοις, ο πυρετός είναι μια δυναμική αντίδραση του οργανισμού με σκοπό να αποβάλλει/εξουδετερώσει/επιβιώσει από κάποιον παθογόνο παράγοντα, όπως μια μόλυνση, μια ασθένεια, μια τοξίνωση κτλ.

Όταν έχουμε πυρετό, είναι ένδειξη ότι *κάτι* δεν πάει καλά.

Tο ζητούμενο λοιπόν, δεν είναι μόνο να πέσει ο πυρετός αλλά να βοηθάμε παράλληλα το σώμα μας να αντιμετωπίσει την «έκτακτη κατάσταση» στην οποία βρίσκεται.

----------


## TheWorst

Γνωμη μου ειναι (συμπερασμα μαλλον) οτι τα ολα τα χαπακια που παιρνουμε ειναι για να εξαφανιστουν τα συμπτωματα της συγκεκριμενης "ασθενειας" και οχι να καταπολεμηθει η ιδια.

----------


## Eddie

> εγω ξερω πως οταν έχουμε πυρετό αυξάνεται ο μεταβολισμός μας!!!!


xaxaxaxaxaxax ωραιος ωραιος  :08. Turtle: 




> σωστο και αυτο δεν φταινε σε τιποτα οι αλλοι.Οσο για το φαι εγω τρωω περισοτερο οταν ειμαι αρρωστος.


χαχαχαχαχα καλο κι αυτο..εισαι περιπτωση  :01. Razz: 

Εγω παντως ξερω οτι εαν ειναι ιωση πρεπει να κανει τον κυκλο του για να περασει.Προσωπικα τη βγαζω με φαρμακα,ειτε ειναι σιροπια για λαιμο,ειτε σπρει για μυτη κλπ και παιρνω και 2 με 3 ποσταν τη μερα.Το να εισαι αρρωστος και να μη παιρνεις κατι για να σε βοηθησει επειδη και καλα αυτα πειραζουν και δε κανουν καλο στον οργανισμο,αλλα αφου γινεις καλα να συνεχισεις την κρεατινη,τα αμινοξεα και το νιτρικο ειναι fail.

Βιταμινη C παιρνω ολο το χρονο περιπου 2γρ αλλα τις μερες που ειμαι κρυωμενος φτανω 3-4.Και κατι αλλο,οσοι εχετε ευαισθητο ανοσοποιητικο μπορειτε να κανετε ενα δυο κυκλους με εχινακεα και να μειωσετε κατα πολυ τις πιθανοτητες να αρρωστησετε.

----------


## Galthazar

Οπως ξερουμε ο οργανισμος διαθετει εναν ομοιοστατικο μηχανισμο που ρυθμιζει την θερμοκρασια του σωματος στους 36,6 βαθμους Celsiou. Σε περιπτωση ομως γενικευμενης μικροβιακης μολυνσης η θερμοκρασια του σωματος ανεβαινει για να εμποδιζει την αναπτυξη και τον πολ/σμο των βακτηριων, παρεμποδιζει την λειτουργια των ενζυμων των κυτταρων μας τα οποια χρησιμοποιουν οι ιοι για να πολ/στουν και φυσικα ενισχυει την δραση των φαγοκυτταρων (λευκα αιμοσφαιρια που ενεργοποιουνται με την εισοδο ενος παθογονου μικροοργανισμου τα οποια εγκλοβιζουν τον μικροοργανισμο αυτον και τον καταστρεφουν).
Αυτος ειναι ο πυρετος...

----------


## Galthazar

> Ωραίες πληροφορίες από το medlook εδώ.. http://www.medlook.net/article.asp?item_id=2855
> 
> Η δική μου γνώμη είναι να μην κάνουμε γυμναστική όταν έχουμε πυρετό κ γενικά όταν είμαστε άρρωστοι και αδύναμοι, τόσο για εμάς όσο και τους γύρω μας. Πόσες φορές θα τύχει μέσα στο χρόνο; Τί θα πάθουμε αν χάσουμε 2-3 μέρες προπόνηση; Εγώ κάνω σπίτι, οπότε αν είμαι λίγο κρυωμένη (όπως τώρα) και αντέχω, κάνω, αλλά αν έχω πυρετό όχι. 
> Επίσης, τα παυσίπονα-αντιπυρετικά δεν μας κάνουν καλά πιο γρήγορα, απλά κατευνάζουν τα συμπτώματα για να νιώθουμε καλύτερα. 
> Σε καμία περίπτωση δε παίρνουμε αντιβίωση από μόνοι μας κάθε τρεις και λίγο και αντίθετα από το όνομά της, η αντιβίωση ΔΕΝ είναι για ιώσεις, αλλά για μολυνση από βακτήρια. 
> Τέλος, δε χρειάζεται να πάρουμε αντιπυρετικό πριν τους 38-38,5 βαθμούς Κελσίου.


σωστα γιατι τα αντιβιωτικα αναστελουν την λειτουργια του κυτταρου. Ως γνωστον οι ιοι δεν διαθετουν δικο τους μεταβολικο μηχανισμο αλλα χρησιμοποιουν τα κυτταρα μας για να πολ/στουν, ετσι χρησιμοποιωντας αντιβιωτικα σε περιπτωση ιωσεων το μονο που καταφερνουμε ειναι να καταστρεφουμε τα δικα μας κυτταρα!

Στις ιωσεις ΜΟΝΟ το ανοσοποιητικο συστημα μας μπορει να μας θεραπευσει!

----------


## rey1989

> σωστο και αυτο δεν φταινε σε τιποτα οι αλλοι.Οσο για το φαι εγω τρωω περισοτερο οταν ειμαι αρρωστος.


και εγω το παθαίνω αυτό . όταν αρρωστήσω μου ανοίγει η όρεξη για κάποιο λόγο.
Δεν ξέρω μήπως είναι πλασίμπο ιφέκτ του "φάε να δυναμώσεις" :08. Turtle:

----------


## NASSER

Καλη διατροφη, ξεκούραση και ύπνο θέλει ο οργανισμος για να επανέλθει και να αναρρώσει .

----------


## beefmeup

> προπονηση με βαρη με πυρετο οχι δεν μια δυο φορες το κανα και βλαστημησα και ενοιωσα και ηλιθιος και ειναι ηλιθιο να πας για προπονηση με πυρετο πρεπει να σεβεσαι τον οργανισμο σου





> Εγώ πάλι ξέρω ότι όταν έχουμε πυρετό ΚΛΕΙΝΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΕΣΑ και δε μεταφέρουμε τις αποικίες μικροβίων μας σε πάγκους, όργανα, μηχανήματα και αέρα του γυμναστηρίου.
> Δε φταίνε σε τίποτα οι υπόλοιποι να κολλήσουν επειδή εσείς θέλετε να κάνετε την Γκ**λα σας, ΜΗ ΤΥΧΟΝ και χαθεί η προπόνηση και χαλάσει το χτισμένο σαν του κατλερ απολλώνιο κορμί σας.
> 
> όχι αλλο κάρβουνο.....


+1 κ στους 2..
γενικοτερα για τον πυρετο,κανουμε οτι ελεγε παντα η μανουλα...υγρα,πορτοκαλαδες κ κοτοσουπα :01. Mr. Green: 
κ θα περασει που θα παει..
πυρετος κ προπονηση δεν πανε πακετο..δεν ειναι οπως ενα συναχι ας πουμε που την παλευεις εκει..ο πυρετος σε αποδυναμωνει κατα πολυ..

----------


## tasos2

Παντως με απλη ιωση με συναχι, πονολαιμο και λοιπα αλλα χωρις πυρετο μπορεις να κανεις ανετα βαρη. Το χα κανει και μαλιστα ειχα κανει ρεκορ εκεινη τη μερα στα κιλα. Μαλλον ο πυρετος ειναι που κανει ολη τη ζημια.

----------


## exkaliber

ελατε ρε
 :01. Unsure: 
εγω και βαρη εκανα,και pump και kick box(που ειχα να κανω 1 μιση χρονο)
με πυρετο

----------


## sadistic

> ελατε ρε
> 
> εγω και βαρη εκανα,και pump και kick box(που ειχα να κανω 1 μιση χρονο)
> με πυρετο


εισαι φαινομενο. :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Lao

> ελατε ρε
> 
> εγω και βαρη εκανα,και pump και kick box(που ειχα να κανω 1 μιση χρονο)
> με πυρετο


Τις επόμενες μέρες πως ήσουν και πόσο πυρετό είχες;

----------


## DrNio

Συμφωνώ με Lao.

Δεν έχει νόημα να συζητάς γενικά για τον πυρετό.
Άλλο 36.8oC και άλλο 39.8oC.

Ένα σύμπτωμα είναι ο πυρετός.
Το θέμα είναι να βρεις την αιτία του προβλήματος και να την θεραπεύσεις.
Όταν λέω 'βρεις' , δεν εννοώ να google-αρεις συμπώματα και να αρχίσεις τα πειράματα μόνος σου. ( :01. Mr. Green: )
Υπάρχουν οι γιατροί που σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις είναι παραπάνω απο απαραίτητοι. ( Μακρυά απο εμάς. )


Και επειδή διακρίνω μία τάση για βαθύ προβληματισμό/στοχασμό ( :01. Mr. Green: ) , ας δώσω λίγη ακόμα τροφή για σκέψη.
Πώς λέγεται η αντίθετη κατάσταση του πυρετού?
Τι την προκαλεί ? 
Πως την προλαμβάνουμε ?

----------


## tolis93

> xaxaxaxaxaxax ωραιος ωραιος 
> 
> 
> 
> χαχαχαχαχα καλο κι αυτο..εισαι περιπτωση 
> 
> Εγω παντως ξερω οτι εαν ειναι ιωση πρεπει να κανει τον κυκλο του για να περασει.Προσωπικα τη βγαζω με φαρμακα,ειτε ειναι σιροπια για λαιμο,ειτε σπρει για μυτη κλπ και παιρνω και 2 με 3 ποσταν τη μερα.Το να εισαι αρρωστος και να μη παιρνεις κατι για να σε βοηθησει επειδη και καλα αυτα πειραζουν και δε κανουν καλο στον οργανισμο,αλλα αφου γινεις καλα να συνεχισεις την κρεατινη,τα αμινοξεα και το νιτρικο ειναι fail.
> 
> Βιταμινη C παιρνω ολο το χρονο περιπου 2γρ αλλα τις μερες που ειμαι κρυωμενος φτανω 3-4.Και κατι αλλο,οσοι εχετε ευαισθητο ανοσοποιητικο μπορειτε να κανετε ενα δυο κυκλους με εχινακεα και να μειωσετε κατα πολυ τις πιθανοτητες να αρρωστησετε.


 τι ειν τουτο οεοεοε?

----------


## Lao

> Και επειδή διακρίνω μία τάση για βαθύ προβληματισμό/στοχασμό () , ας δώσω λίγη ακόμα τροφή για σκέψη.
> Πώς λέγεται η αντίθετη κατάσταση του πυρετού?
> Τι την προκαλεί ? 
> Πως την προλαμβάνουμε ?


Για την υποθερμία λες;

----------


## TheWorst

Μαλλον για αυτη λεει  :01. Razz: 

Πηγαινε Μοσχα το χειμωνα με -30 -40 βαθμους Κελσιου , βγες με το μποξερακι εξω και κατσε 3-4 ωρες στο μπαλκονι ετσι , θα καταλαβεις τι ειναι το αντιθετο του πυρετου  :01. Razz:

----------


## Lao

> Μαλλον για αυτη λεει 
> 
> Πηγαινε Μοσχα το χειμωνα με -30 -40 βαθμους Κελσιου , βγες με το μποξερακι εξω και κατσε 3-4 ωρες στο μπαλκονι ετσι , θα καταλαβεις τι ειναι το αντιθετο του πυρετου


Προφανώς αναφέρεται στην υποθερμία για *λόγους υγείας*.  :02. Welcome: 

Βασικά, απ'όσο ξέρω, μια αιτία  είναι η αναιμία.

----------


## stelios17

Εγω παντως δεν κανω με τιποτα γυμναστικη εαν εχω συναχι ή γριπη....
Πινω τα τσαγακια μου , τρωω τη σουπιτσα μου , το φιδε μου , τις φρυγανιες μου , πινω την πολυβιταμινη μου και τη C μου και το ψαρολαδου μου (<-Αυτα τα 3 τα περνω 365 ημερες το χρονο ετσι κι αλλιως ) και περιμενω μεχρι να γινω καλα ....
Α, ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι περνω και κανα COMTREX COLD , και καμια TRACHISAN για το λαιμο ...ΚΟΜΠΛΕ !

Τωρα εαν ο πηρετος δεν υποχωρει ή εμφανιστουν και αλλα συμπτωματα παω γιατρο..!

Το να παω στη προπονηση και να καταπονησω τον οργανισμο μου το θεωρω μεγα μαλακια!
Σαμπως αν δεν φαω καλα ή αν δεν κανω μια βδομαδα προπονηση θα χασω τιποτα ???...
Οκ ,και εμενα μου κακοφανηκε που εδω και μια βδομαδα δεν εχω κανει καμια προπονηση αλλα ισα ισα , απο αυριο θα παω ακομη πιο ορεξατος!

----------


## DrNio

Eίναι φοβερό πόσα πράγματα μπορεί πλέον να μάθει κάποιος μέσα απο το net.

Πάμε λοιπον σιγά σιγά. :01. Mr. Green: 

Η υποθερμία είναι η αντίθετη κατάσταση της υπερθερμίας και όχι του πυρετού , τελικά.

Ποια η διαφορά τους ?

Πολύ συνοπτικά ο πυρετός προκαλείται απο τον ίδιο τον οργανισμό μας για διάφορους λόγους.
Αρκετές φορές φανταστείτε οτι αναφέρεται ως "controlled hyperthermia".
Δηλαδή ο οργανισμός μας έχει έναν μηχανισμό σαν θερμοστάτη (" hypothalamus") , που στην περίπτωση του πυρετού , ο "θερμοστάστης" αυτός , αλλάζει (ανεβάζει) το "θερμικό σημείο" (body's thermoregulatory set-point) και στην συνέχεια ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία του σώματος για να φτάσει το νέο set-point.

Βέβαια ο πολύ υψηλός πυρετός 40φεύγα( :01. Mr. Green: ) λέγεται "Hyperpyrexia".
Στα ελληνικά δεν το έχω ακούσει ποτέ.
Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση , θες επειγόντως γιατρό/-ους. :01. Mr. Green: 


Στην περίπτωση της υπερθερμίας  δεν αλλάζει ο "hypothalamus" αυτό το "set-point".
Το σώμα υπερ-ζεσταίνεται , μπορεί και η υγρασία να παίξει ρόλο , και τελικά οι μηχανισμοί του σώματος (σχετικά με την θερμοκρασία του σώματος)             "παραζεσταίνονται" και δεν μπορούν να ανταπεξέλθουν στην ζέστη και έτσι αναβαίνει η θερμοκρασία του σώματος.

Σκεφτείτε οτι τα αντιπυρετικά όπως paracetamol (π.χ. Depon) και ασπιρίνη δεν κάνουν τίποτα στην υπερθερμία.

Υπερθερμία μπορεί να προκληθεί ακόμα και ως side-effect φαρμάκων νόμιμων και μη , όπως οι αμφεταμίνες.


Τώρα για να απαντήσω και σε αυτό που άφησα "μετέωρο" πιο πάνω.
Αν και όπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο φίλτατος Lao αναφερόμουν στην υποθερμία λόγω κάποιο ενδογενούς παράγοντα του οργανισμού , απο οτι κατάλαβα η υποθερμία εμφανίζεται πιο πολύ λόγω εξωγενών παραγόντων.

Στην περίπτωση ενδογενούς παράγοντα υποθερμία , απο οτι διάβασα , μπορεί να προκαλέσει το αλκοόλ , υπογλυκεμία , ανορεξία και κάποιες χρόνιες παθήσεις κ.α.

Πιο συνηθισμένες όμως περιπτώσεις είναι να προκληθεί απο εξωγενείς παράγοντες , δηλαδή απο το κρύο.

Οι πηγές μου δυστυχώς ήταν στα αγγλικά.
Αν έχω κάνει κάποιο λάθος , ευπρόσδεκτες οι διορθώσεις.

Keep reading!
 :08. Toast:

----------


## tivadar

Ο υποθαλαμος ειναι μερος του εγκεφαλου οχι μηχανισμος και οντως απο εκει ρυθμιζεται η θερμοκρασια του σωματος.

----------


## DrNio

Ναι όντως λάθος διατύπωση. 

Άλλωστε μπορείς να τον  :08. Jason: . 
 :01. Mr. Green: 

Εννοούσα οτι είναι υπεύθυνος για τον μηχανισμό αυτό..  :08. Toast:

----------


## tolis93

ειχατε δεν ειχατε γκαντεμοσκυλα παιζει να ξυπνησω με πυρετο αυριο.με εποιασε ο λαιμος μο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jim-jimakos

> ειχατε δεν ειχατε γκαντεμοσκυλα παιζει να ξυπνησω με πυρετο αυριο.με εποιασε ο λαιμος μο


Για να σου δώσω ελπίδες...

Την Κυριακή το βράδυ με πονούσε ο λαιμός μου... δεν έδωσα σημασία (κακώς) και τώρα είμαι "τέζα"!!!!!

----------


## Galthazar

> Ο υποθαλαμος ειναι μερος του εγκεφαλου οχι μηχανισμος και οντως απο εκει ρυθμιζεται η θερμοκρασια του σωματος.


πολυ σωστο! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jojosmj

εγω ποτε δν παιρνω αντιβιωσεις ,ουτε ντεπον αργο να γηνω καλα οταν αρωστενω.ξερω πως οταν εισαι αρωστος ολοι σου λενε για ζεστα κ σουπες για μεν αειναι λαθος ισα ισα που κανεις κακο αντιο για καλο με τα ζεστα γιατι αναγκαζεις τον οργανησμο να κανει περισοτερες καυσεις ενω δν μπρορει να αποδοσει,τα ζεστα ειναι για τον πονολαιμο αλα προτηνω χαμομηλι η τσαι(συγκεκριμενα μελισοχορτο ) κ βαλτε λιγο ρακι μεσα κ μελι.
σημερα αρωστησα μετα απο 10 μηνες θα πλακωθω στο φαι κ στην βηταμινη c να δω τα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## tolis93

> εγω ποτε δν παιρνω αντιβιωσεις ,ουτε ντεπον αργο να γηνω καλα οταν αρωστενω.ξερω πως οταν εισαι αρωστος ολοι σου λενε για ζεστα κ σουπες για μεν αειναι λαθος ισα ισα που κανεις κακο αντιο για καλο με τα ζεστα γιατι αναγκαζεις τον οργανησμο να κανει περισοτερες καυσεις ενω δν μπρορει να αποδοσει,τα ζεστα ειναι για τον πονολαιμο αλα προτηνω χαμομηλι η τσαι(συγκεκριμενα μελισοχορτο ) κ βαλτε λιγο ρακι μεσα κ μελι.
> σημερα αρωστησα μετα απο 10 μηνες θα πλακωθω στο φαι κ στην βηταμινη c να δω τα αποτελεσματα.


πρωτον.αυτο που το στηριζεις?ισα ισα το ζεστο δε κανει τοσες καυσεις.το κρυο θελει διεργασια για να αφομοιωθει. οσο για αυτο.δλδ ετσι δε θα κανεις παραπανω καυσεις και δε θα ζορισεις τον οργανισμο?οσο για τη c ποιος σ πε οτι θα σου κανει κατι?για προληψη τη παιρνουμε γιατι βοηθαει στη παραγωγη κολλαγονου.δε βοηθαει να φυγει το κρυωμα κ η αρρωστια

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> πρωτον.αυτο που το στηριζεις?ισα ισα το ζεστο δε κανει τοσες καυσεις.το κρυο θελει διεργασια για να αφομοιωθει. οσο για αυτο.δλδ ετσι δε θα κανεις παραπανω καυσεις και δε θα ζορισεις τον οργανισμο?*οσο για τη c ποιος σ πε οτι θα σου κανει κατι?για προληψη τη παιρνουμε γιατι βοηθαει στη παραγωγη κολλαγονου.δε βοηθαει να φυγει το κρυωμα κ η αρρωστια*


wtf?η C μπορει να σου περιορισει τα συμπτωματα και ουσιαστικα θα επιταχυνει και την αναρρωση σε καποιο βαθμο...αφου ουσιαστικα ξυπναει-κινητοποιει ταχυτερα τα λευκα αιμοσφαιρια και συγκεκριμενα τα μακροφαγα.

τωρα σχετικα με την προληψη,προληψη μπορει να εχεις οταν επροκειτω για καποιο απλο κρυωμα αμα πας σε μεγαλες δοσεις....οταν εχεις μολυνθει με καποιον ιο/βακτηριο/μυκητα(που προκαλει ασθενεια),θες δε θες θα νοσησεις...απλα εκει,οπως ειπα και πιο πανω,θα εχεις μια μειωση των συμπτωματων.


οταν μας διαφευγουν πραγματακια μην ειμαστε απολυτοι τολι :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

> wtf?η C μπορει να σου περιορισει τα συμπτωματα και ουσιαστικα θα επιταχυνει και την αναρρωση σε καποιο βαθμο...αφου ουσιαστικα ξυπναει-κινητοποιει ταχυτερα τα λευκα αιμοσφαιρια και συγκεκριμενα τα μακροφαγα.
> 
> τωρα σχετικα με την προληψη,προληψη μπορει να εχεις οταν επροκειτω για καποιο απλο κρυωμα αμα πας σε μεγαλες δοσεις....οταν εχεις μολυνθει με καποιον ιο/βακτηριο/μυκητα(που προκαλει ασθενεια),θες δε θες θα νοσησεις...απλα εκει,οπως ειπα και πιο πανω,θα εχεις μια μειωση των συμπτωματων.
> 
> 
> οταν μας διαφευγουν πραγματακια μην ειμαστε απολυτοι τολι


πως περιοριζει συμπτωματα ομως?παραγωγη κολαγονου κανει απο οσο ξερω δε κινητοποιει τα λευκα αιμοσφαιρια...ετσι ηξερα τουλαχιστον.και αυτο ακριβως ειπα για το δευτερο.προληψη.οχι οτι δεν αρρωσταινεις

----------


## Galthazar

> πρωτον.αυτο που το στηριζεις?ισα ισα το ζεστο δε κανει τοσες καυσεις.το κρυο θελει διεργασια για να αφομοιωθει. οσο για αυτο.δλδ ετσι δε θα κανεις παραπανω καυσεις και δε θα ζορισεις τον οργανισμο?οσο για τη c ποιος σ πε οτι θα σου κανει κατι?για προληψη τη παιρνουμε γιατι βοηθαει στη παραγωγη κολλαγονου.δε βοηθαει να φυγει το κρυωμα κ η αρρωστια


η C δεν βοηθαει στην προληψη καθολου. Την παιρνουμε την βιταμινη οταν αρρωσταινουμε για να ενεργοποιηθει το ανοσοποιητικο συστημα και να παραγαγει Τ-λεμφοκυτταρα και Β-λεμφοκυτταρα (οπως ειπε ο κομπρα αυτο γινεται αφου πρωτα παραχθουν μακροφαγα) τα οποια με διαφορες διεργασιες εξολοθρευουν το αντιγονο (αυτο που μας εχει προκαλεσει την ασθενεια) και γινομαστε καλα.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> πως περιοριζει συμπτωματα ομως?*παραγωγη κολαγονου κανει απο οσο ξερω δε κινητοποιει τα λευκα αιμοσφαιρια...ετσι ηξερα τουλαχιστον*.και αυτο ακριβως ειπα για το δευτερο.προληψη.οχι οτι δεν αρρωσταινεις


δεν κανει μονο αυτο μην τρελαθουμε...ριξε περισσοτερο διαβασμα. :01. Wink:

----------


## tasos2

H C ενισχυει το ανοσοποιητικο. Και η αρρωστεια περναει πιο γρηγορα.

----------


## rey1989

για τρίτη φορά σε δύο μήνες δυστυχώς αρρώστησα και αυτη την φορά για τα καλά..  :01. Sad:  
αποφάσισα χθες να χάσω την προπόνηση μου ώστε να μείνω σπίτι και να αναρρώσω σωστά και σήμερα να πάω.
σήμερα ξύπνησα χάλια και δεν είχα κουράγιο να φάω ούτε πρωινό, άλλα έφαγα.

τώρα στις 11:30 - 12:00 θα έτρωγα το μεταπροπ/δεκατιανό μου αλλά αφού δεν πήγα για προπόνηση το παρέλειψα. (3 γαλοπούλες , 6 ασπράδια , 30γρ βρώμη ή 100γρ πατάτα και το σκούπ whey που πίνω αμέσως μετά την προπ).

το μεσημέρι λέω να φτιάξω σούπα με ότι θα έβαζα στο μεσημεριανό μου και λαχανικά.

το μεταπροπ γεύμα πιστεύω είναι λογικό να το παραλείψω οταν χάσω προπόνηση , όμως αν δεν μπορώ να φάω το απογευματινό μου ας πούμε τι είναι καλύτερο ? να κάνω μια προσπάθεια να φάω η να το αφήσω και αυτό και να φάω το βραδινό μου ?

*η απορία μου είναι μήπως παραλείποντας κάποιο άλλο γεύμα εκτός του μεταπροπ εχει αντίκτυπο στην ανάρρωση μου η στην ενέργεια/δύναμη μου αύριο στην προπόνηση??..* :01. Unsure:

----------


## Roid Rage

Καλυτερα να προσπαθησεις να φας.

----------


## exkaliber

ελατε ρε
το ειχα ξεχασει αυτο το θεμα
θα κανω μια σουμα οταν δεν βαριεμαι

----------


## mitsoulas

Aπο την τεταρτη το μεσημερι δεν αισθανομαι καλα (εχω κρυαδες) μαλιστα εβαλα και θερμομετρο και εδειξε 37,5 , σημερα το πρωι ειχα 36,5 αυτο που εχω κανει απο την τεταρτη ειναι να κοψω μαχαιρι την γυμναστικη γιατι μικροτερος ειχα ακουσει μεγαλο σε ηλικια γυμναστη να λεει πως γυμναστικη και πυρετος δεν πανε μαζι ταλαιπωρεις τον οργανισμο και μπορει να γινεις και χειροτερα. Φρουτα παιρνω και την πολυβιταμινη που επαιρνα την οποια απο 4 ταμπλετες τωρα παιρνω και τις 6 οσες λεει το κουτι δηλαδη , αντιβιωση δεν επαιρνα ποτε μονο κανα ντεπον και αυτο αν ο πυρετος επεμενε αυτες τις ημερες δεν πηρα ουτε ασπιρινη μονο αποχη απο την αθληση  :01. Sad:  . Και σημερα υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην παω θελω να γινω 100 % καλα να αναρωσει πληρως ο οργανισμος και μετα αυτα και γεια χαρα.  :01. Smile:

----------


## nikoskaz

Καλησπερα σας , μια ερωτησουλα !!! Ειμαι αρρωστος ( ιωση ) εδω και 6 μερες και φυσικα δεν παω γυμναστηριο , συνεχιζω ομως και παιρνω πρωτεινη-υδατανθρακα περιπου οπως πριν , κανω καλα? η να σταματησω ?  :01. Sad:

----------


## leftis

Μερικές γρήγορες ερωτήσεις μιας και αρρώστησα ΠΑΛΙ με αμυγδαλίτιδα....

-Πότε μπορώ να γυμναστώ? Πέρνω αντιβίωση εδώ και 2 μέρες και μάλλον θα πάρω για 3-4 μέρες ακόμη.
-Μπορώ να πέρνω κρεατίνη με την αντιβίωση?

----------


## exkaliber

> Μερικές γρήγορες ερωτήσεις μιας και αρρώστησα ΠΑΛΙ με αμυγδαλίτιδα....


το λατευω οταν το βλεπω αυτο  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## leftis

> το λατευω οταν το βλεπω αυτο


???  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Lao

Έχω διαπιστώσει ότι πολύς κόσμος, όταν αρρωσταίνει για κάποιο λόγο που δεν κατανοώ θεωρεί ότι πρέπει να φάει ακόμα και όταν δεν έχει καμία μα καμία όρεξη να φάει.

Υπάρχει λόγος που όταν αρρωσταίνουμε πέφτει η όρεξή μας. 

Όταν το σώμα είναι σε μια τέτοια κατάσταση, διοχετεύει ενέργεια στο να καταπολεμήσει την λοίμωξη / ασθένεια / γρίπη / whatever. Με το να το βάζουμε με το ζόρι να ασχοληθεί με κάτι απαιτητικό όπως είναι η χώνεψη (και ιδιαίτερα όταν ακολουθούμε διατροφή bb), το μόνο που καταφέρνουμε είναι να επιβαρύνουμε ακόμα περισσότερο τον οργανισμό μας.

Δεν θα πάθουμε κάτι αν για κάποιες μέρες δεν πάρουμε, ξέρω γω, 200 γραμμάρια πρωτεϊνης. Και είμαι της άποψης ότι καλό είναι κάπου-κάπου να ξεκολλάμε λίγο από το moto «φαϊ, φαϊ, φαϊ».

Βεβαίως, όλα αυτά με την προϋπόθεση ότι θεωρούμε ότι η υγεία μας είναι ό,τι το σημαντικότερο.

----------


## chakmpam

Kαλησπερα αρρωστησα χτες κ εκανα πυρετο ποναγε το κεφαλι μ κ γενικα ημουν πολυ αδυναμους πηρα τα κλασικα χαπακια ηπια κ πορτοκαλαδες κ σημερα δν εχω τπτ απλα νομιζω ειμαι λιγο ακομα αδυναμος να παω?

----------


## SkillBill

καλυτερα οχι,δεν θα παθεις κ τπτ αμα χασεις δυο προπονησεις..δεν ειναι οτι δεν θα την βγαλεις ειναι οτι θα εισαι χαλια μετα..

----------


## chakmpam

τωρα που το ξανατσεκαρα εχω 37,3 οποτε δν θα παω αλλα το προβλημα ειναι οτι χτεσ δν πηγα δν θα παω σημερα δν παω κ αυριο κ κυριακη ειναι κλειστο παω καλη δευτερα δν θα ειναι προβλημα αυτο?

----------


## magavaTOUT

Το προβλημα θα ειναι να πας, να υποτροπιασεις και να τρεχεις γι αλλα. Σπιτακι ξεκουραση και δεν εγινε και τιποτα  :02. Welcome:

----------


## vaggan

υπομονη να κανετε μην ζοριζεστε παρτε μερικες μερες ρεπο και οταν ειστε ετοιμοι μπητε ξανα για προπονηση. ακουτε το σωμα σας :02. Welcome:

----------


## tasos2

> ακουτε το σωμα σας


Αυτο ειναι το κλειδι  :03. Thumb up: .  Αν ειναι και δεν πρεπει να πας, θα στο πει το σωμα σου καλυτερα και απο γιατρους και απο οποιον να ναι.

----------


## Christos97

Καλησπερα παιδια,δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο το τοπικ αλλα εδω θα ποσταρο. Προχθες αρρωστησα εχω βυχα,τρεχει η μυτη μου,και λιγο πυρετο. Θελω να πο πως η εχει πεσει η ψυχολογια μου καθως εχει κοπει η ορεξη μου,και φοβαμαι μηπως θα πεσω σε κιλα. Η ερωτηση μου ειναι να τροο φαει τωρα που ειμαι αρρωστος? Δεν ξερω τι να κανω παιδια μια βοηθεια :01. Unsure:

----------


## vaggan

> Καλησπερα παιδια,δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο το τοπικ αλλα εδω θα ποσταρο. Προχθες αρρωστησα εχω βυχα,τρεχει η μυτη μου,και λιγο πυρετο. Θελω να πο πως η εχει πεσει η ψυχολογια μου καθως εχει κοπει η ορεξη μου,και φοβαμαι μηπως θα πεσω σε κιλα. Η ερωτηση μου ειναι να τροο φαει τωρα που ειμαι αρρωστος? Δεν ξερω τι να κανω παιδια μια βοηθεια


απο την στιγμη που δεν πεινας δεν τρως ποτε με το ζορι γιατι το μονο που θα καταφερεις ειναι να κανεις εμετο

----------


## Christos97

Δεν θα πεσω σε κιλα?

----------


## vaggan

εξαρταται ποσες μερες θα εισαι αρρωστος μπορει να πεσεις λιγο αλλα μολις συνελθεις θα τα βαλεις αμεσως :02. Welcome:

----------


## Christos97

ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου ανεβασες την ψυχολογια. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

να σκευτεσαι θετικα κάθε φορα που αρωσταίνουμε γινόμαστε πιο δυνατοι γιατι δημιουργει αντισώματα το σώμα !!
και τι έγινε αν χάσεις κιλα αυτα ενοείτε οτι θα χαθούν αλλα όσο πιο γρήγορα χανονται τοσο γρηγορα ξαναμπαίνουν γιατι είναι απώλεια υγρων 

οπότε πανε πάρε φούλ ECHINACEA με βιταμινη C  η εχει αυτο το σκεύασμα της εχιναχεας μαζι με πρόπολη , γκουαρανα , ασερολα και ψευδαργυρο , απλο και φυσικο να δυναμώσει το ανοσοποιητικο

επίσης πρέπει να τρώς αλλα όχι με το ζόρι κυρίως ευπεπτη τροφη βραστα σούπες και υγρα γενικα χυμους φυσικους και τέτοια , ώστε ακόμη και με φαρμακευτικη αγωγη να αναταξει ο οργανισμός πιο γρηγορα και απο κεί και πέρα τι στεναχωριεσαι το κόλο σου στο τσιμεντο να βαρας θα χασεις μερικα κιλα απο υγρα θες δεν θες , έτσι μειώνεις τιος πιθανότητες να γίνουν χειρότερα τα πράματα , γιατι με το να στεναχωριόμαστε δεν γινετε τίποτε πράξεις χρειάζονται και κάποια όπως αυτα που προανεφερα 
ούτε ο πρώτος ούτε ο τελευταιος είσαι που κρυολόγησες  :08. Toast:

----------


## chakmpam

και για 5η μερα συνεχιζω με πυρετο δηλαδη 5 μερες χωρις γυμναστηριο παει χαλασε η ψυχολογια μου  :01. Sad:  Μηπως να παω σε κανα γιατρο?

----------


## niksamaras

> και για 5η μερα συνεχιζω με πυρετο δηλαδη 5 μερες χωρις γυμναστηριο παει χαλασε η ψυχολογια μου  Μηπως να παω σε κανα γιατρο?


Εαν τα συμπτωματα της ασθενειας ειναι ηπια (πχ να μην υπαρχει εντονος πονοκεφαλος, ζαλαδα, μεγαλη ελλειψη δυναμης κλπ) εγω προσωπικα παντοτε παω γυμνατηριο. Σχεδον παντα δεν κουραζω το σωμα μου υπερβολικα, απλα προσπαθω να κουνησω καπως το σωμα. Εξαλλου, με την εφιδρωση πεφτει και ο πυρετος τελειως, και για 4-6 ειμαι περδικι! :01. Razz:

----------

